# Old house, Al Hamra, Oman



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2013)

Think this is a bit of a first as there hasn't been any Omani Urbexing on the site. I was fortunate to be over there with work and get a bit of down time. Have to say there are real Urbex possibilities there as there are large numbers of abandoned old houses slowly crumbling.

I struck it lucky on a day trip to Nizwa in the interior of Oman, about 200km from the capital Muscat. On the way back we went to an old oasis town called Al Hamra. Didn't get chance for a full look round all of the crumbling old houses but managed to have a shufty at one rather large abandoned two-storey mud brick house on the edge of the town. It was, apparently, the residence of the local township head some time back. When he died, because of the "bad" spirits in the house, it was abandoned by the rest of his family. Don't really know much more than that I'm afraid.

It was a really fascinating explore as you can see from the pictures. Hope that you like them.

View of the front of the house:




img7801_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...the back isn't fairing so well:




img7832_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apparently this was the meeting room...




img7823_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...just to the right hand side of the main door:




img7820_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The floors are starting to crumble:




img7818_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and the roof has gone in places:




img7817_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So that'll be no venturing upstairs!




img7816_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Abandoned suitcases...




img7813_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and some documents in Arabic:




img7809_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But little else of value left...




img7808_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As the big old building collapses:




img7806_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

While providing the final resting place for this unfortunate goat:




img7805_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In this dusty but atmospheric old house...




img7803_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img7802_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img7826_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## scribble (Feb 20, 2013)

That's the sort of thing most of us will never have the opportunity to see. Thank you.


----------



## mookster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nicely different! One of my friends/urbex buddies has work that takes him to Oman occasionally so may have to point him in this direction


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice, keep 'em coming


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Feb 20, 2013)

How cool is that!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice one, totally different structure to what were used to!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2013)

Different! My wife and I once got to meet the head man in the west bank town opposite Luxor and his gaff wasn't a million miles different to this.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2013)

Nearly forgot the obligatory doll's head shot...




image by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a very interesting shoot I bet great work can imagine your reaction when you saw the goat ha ha


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2013)

Menzo1982 said:


> This is a very interesting shoot I bet great work can imagine your reaction when you saw the goat ha ha



Cheers Menzo. And you're not wrong abou the goat...was a bit of a surprise that one


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 22, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Menzo. And you're not wrong abou the goat...was a bit of a surprise that one



no worries dude really great work, Barrrrrrr ha ha, im going to rossendale hospital on sunday i think.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2013)

Menzo1982 said:


> no worries dude really great work, Barrrrrrr ha ha, im going to rossendale hospital on sunday i think.



Looks an interesting place does Rossendale...


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 22, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Looks an interesting place does Rossendale...



fancy it???


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2013)

I do but short notice/family duties prevent me. Thank for the offer though!


----------

